# Location hunt in London



## quartie (Apr 11, 2008)

I model and I've a photographer coming down from near Wales to shoot on location with me in May. I'm bricking it as I live here and yet am completely not inspired by locations that I'm seeing around London. If anyone sees anything inspiring in an alternative (beautiful scenery or industrial decay) or artistic nature on their travels or research of this city, or even an area you live by or have used in the past, do let me know and I'll ruthlessly steal it for my own means!


----------

